# Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Dezember 2012)

*Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Wir wollen mal wieder wissen, ob ihr euren PC oder eure PCs mit Wasser kühlt. Danke für eure Teilnahme an der Umfrage.


----------



## Schrotti (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ja aber im Moment nur für die CPU denn die Grafikkarte hab ich erst ein paar Tage.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Bei mir ist es zwar nur eine H100, aber die gehört ja auch dazu.


----------



## Bambusbar (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Ja 

Wasser ist 
Ich sag nur  "*Be water, my friend*" 

Es ist einfach alles so schön leise (von den besseren Temps mal ganz zu schweigen) und das lauteste am Rechner ist plötzlich nur noch die HDD.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Natürlich. Auch wenn es mehr aufwand ist, die deutlich besseren Temps und geringere Lautstärke lohnt sich. 

Schön ist mein Wakü aufbau zwar nicht, aber sie macht was sie soll 

Aquacomputer Aquaduct 360 XT 360
Aquacomputer airplex evo 1080 mit 9 extremleisen Lüftern
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT
Aquacomputer aquagraFX GTX680
alles nur lose Verschlaucht. Sieht s cheiße aus aber egal


----------



## Tiz92 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, aber würde es sehr gerne machen. Beim nächsten Komplettaufrüsten in 2-3 Jahren vielleicht. Bis dahin muss der i7 920 und die 7970 sowieso halten.


----------



## OdlG (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ohja, war zwar teuer, aber der Basteldrang wurde mal wieder befriedigt. Kühle 3770K und GTX680 im Silverstone Temjin 8 mit einem 120er Riesenradiator und einem 180er


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Werds bald nachholen.  Ein 360er Radi sollte aber für CPU+GraKa reichen, oder?


----------



## Cleenz (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nö, finde es zwar ein spannendes Thema, aber erstmal wird wohl keine kommen. Dank Xeon CPU ist es eh Grütze mit übertakten. Höchstens halt um den Lautstärkepegel zu senken oder einfach nur um den Basteldrang zu befriedigen.


----------



## peacefulmonsters (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Das Thema Wasserkühlung interessiert mich zwar schon und ich hätte auch gerne eine aber ich habe Momenten kein Geld dafür. Warum müssen die Teile auch so teuer sein.


----------



## moKi24.2 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nee, leider alles viel zu teuer.


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Jop =D irgendwie müssen die zwei 7970 auch kühl bleiben ohne Lärm


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ja, bei Zwei PCs 
Bald vielleicht bei Drei.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich habe bis vor kurzem Wakü gehabt, am Ende komplett passiv.Aber ich hab mit F@H aufgehört. 
Deswegen brauch ich kein SLI System mehr und der PC läuft auch nicht mehr durchgehend mit Vollast Tag und Nacht durch. 
Also bin ich auf Lukü zurück gegangen weil die im Idle leise genug ist.


----------



## Gurkensalat (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ab Montag ja


----------



## Lutz81 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ja....wird komplett wassergekühlt.

1x 360er Radi intern mit 3x120er Lüftern
1x 1080er Radi extern mit 4x180er Lüftern


----------



## wolflux (21. Dezember 2012)

Ja aber nur kompakt wakü für graka und CPU.ist günstig u schnell montiert und ideal bei kleineren desktop Gehäusen.Ergebnisse sind wirklich akzeptabel. 50-60 grad GTX 670 OC +150 MHz.(1280 MHz.) u amd 3,7 GHz. x6 unter 50 grad.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Ja, bei einem PC....CPU, Chipsatzwasserkühlung (Rampage IV Extreme) und 4 x GTX 480 Hydro Copper

2 x 480er Radiatoren (EK, XSPC)
1 x 120er Radiator (EK)
Pumpe: Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra
Durchflusssensor: Aquacomputer "HighFlow"G 1/4
Steuerung: Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 XT
AGB: Primochill Myriad Dual Bay Reservoir 6 Port - Clear / Black 
Schläuche: 19/13mm
Kühlungsmittel: Phobya ZuperZero Clear


----------



## StefanStg (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Habe eine Wakü für meinen i7 3770k und GTX 680. Dazu noch ein Zimmer im Keller und mein Mora3 langweilt sich zu tote. Das lauteste an meinen System ist meine externe 2,5" HDD, intern habe ich nur noch SSD´s verbaut. Wenn leise dann schon richtig.

Würde mir immer wieder eine Wakü kaufen ist wie eine Sucht also bei mir zumindestens


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] Ja, bei mindestens einem PC

Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Kampfgurke (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] Ja, bei mindestens einem PC

es macht einfach spaß so was zu basteln und es ist natürlich extrem leise.
2x 360  XSPC RX360 
1x 1080 Watercool MO-RA3


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] Sonstiges

Nein, aber ich hatte mal eine.


----------



## Zsinj (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ja

CPU und Grafikkarte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ja , denn ich finde es genial. Mein CPU(passt auf alle Sockel) und SpaWa sind Eigenbau.
Northbridge ist angepasst auf mein 990X Chipsatz (vorher 790x). 
GPU kühler angepasst, vorher für HD 4870 jetzt HD 6870. 
Nie wieder ohne.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] Ja, bei mindestens einem PC



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] _Nein, habe es aber perspektivisch vor._
_Genauer Termin steht dafür aber noch nicht, wie auch noch offen ist welchen Rechner es erwischt_


----------



## Razor2408 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] _Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht_

Beim Zocken steht der PC weit genug weg + ich habe ein Headset auf plus Sound + Wasserkühlung ist teuer und braucht Pflege

+ es gibt genug Luftkühler die auch sehr leise sind. Wozu Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Ahab (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, mir ist es das ganze nicht wert. Ausreichend niedrige Temperaturen und eine angemessene Lautstärke erreiche ich auch mit Luft. Lautlos, oder zumindest sehr leise brauche ich es nur im Leerlauf.

Ich habe mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber es war mir letztendlich doch zu teuer.


----------



## Wincenty (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nö, wollte mal hatte auch schon geplant und vorbereitet und dann auf Eisgelegt wegen Geldmangel und nun denk ich PC-Upgrades adde, denn das Mountainbike macht mehr spaß und ist gesünder, wobei ich dennoch liebend gern zocke


----------



## MasterSax (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

nur ne h100


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, weil:
- zu kostspielig
- betreibe kein extremes OC
- niedrige Temperaturen und leisen Betrieb erreiche ich auch unter Luft
- zu aufwendig
- zu fummelig

Für alle Anderen die es für sich persönlich beliebäugeln, sollen gern Ihren Spaß daran haben.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] _Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht_ .


----------



## Jerlin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Hatte bis vor einem Jahr eine Verbaut, nur für die CPU. Sollte eigentlich auch auf die GraKa erweitert werden, ist aber aus Zeitmangel nie geschehen. Schließlich wurde wieder auf Luftkühlung umgestellt, weil die billigen Acrylschläuche brüchig wurden... So liegen die Teile im Schrank und warten auf erneuten Einsatz.
mfG


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Nein, habe es aber perspektivisch vor

Ich hadere noch mit mir, ob ich mal wieder einen Desktop aufbaue, und ob ich das viele Geld, was eine WaKü kostet, ausgeben soll - reizen tut es mich aber auf jeden Fall. Natürlich mit fluoriszierendem Wasser, gesleevten Kabeln usw.


----------



## Monstermoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] Ja, bei mindestens einem PC

Habe eine H80 Wasserkühlung


----------



## ToTm@n (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Nein, habe es aber perspektivisch vor 

Ich habe zwar eine, aber zur Zeit wird komplett mit Luft gekühlt.


----------



## hotfirefox (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Ja, ein Nova 1080 + 280er Slim und nicht so ein Spielzeug like Hxx


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Jap, ich kühle mein PC mit dem kühlen Nass! 

Allerdings nur Grafikkarte und Prozessor. Für RAM & Mainboard oder gar HDD`s finde ich es übertrieben und Geldverbrennung


----------



## WuBomber411 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] _Sonstiges, siehe Kommentar

_Nein. Finde es, für mich persönlich, zu teuer.Und so schlecht/laut sind die Luftkühler ja mittlerweile auch nich mehr.


----------



## XXTREME (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es zwar nur eine H100, aber die gehört ja auch dazu.


 
Bei mir ist es auch eine Kompaktwasserkühlung für die CPU und zwar die Antek H2O 920 . Die Corsair Teile haben mir viel zu steife Schläuche .


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ja, CPU und GPU. 

Hab erst lange mit mir selbst gekämpft da das Ganze ja nicht gerade billig ist. Dann hat der Basteldrang gewonnen. 
Bereue die Entscheidung nicht, Temperatur und Lautstärke sind ein Traum, nie mehr ohne.


----------



## anton-san (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Yep...
280 ger in Front, 360 ger on Top, 120 ger in Backside ...unter Last nie mehr als 30 Grad Wassertemperatur im OC (Sommer)CPU 45 Grad/Graka 42 Grad....
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen....oder doch...super leise...

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

_[x] Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht

_Ich möchte allerdings die Corsair H60 auf die 670 spannen. Unkompliziert und schnell über vier schwarze Kabelbinder, da es entsprechende Anleitungen dazu im Internet gibt. Der Asus DCII Kühler ist klasse, allerdings sind mir die 77°C in Crysis 2 zu hoch. Die CPU Temps sollten dann ausgehend von 67°C auch deutlich nach unten gehen.

Vor einer richtigen Wasserkühung schrecken mich nicht der Zusammenbau sondern die Kosten ab.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ein Rechner steht komplett unter Wasser.
Der zweite wird noch folgen.
Aber Zeitmangel und andere wichtigere Sachen kommen irgendwie immer dazwischen.


----------



## L-man (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

jep ich nutze eine. Im Tower stecken über 100h Arbeit aber dann so ein Juwel stehen zu haben entschädigt total.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hotfirefox (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



anton-san schrieb:


> Yep...
> 280 ger in Front, 360 ger on Top, 120 ger in Backside ...unter Last nie mehr als 30 Grad Wassertemperatur im OC (Sommer)CPU 45 Grad/Graka 42 Grad....
> Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen....oder doch...super leise...
> 
> sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


 Warum glaub ich es nicht mit den 30° wassertemp im Sommer?
Entwerder hast du eine Klimaanlage in dem Zimmer oder der Wert stimmt einfach nicht.
Wassertemp kann niemals unter Raumtemp. sein und im Sommer kommt man mal ganz locker da drüber.


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Warum denn? ich komm au net über 30°
net bei jedem is so warm im Zimmer, bei mir ist es auch maximal 26° im Zimmer
da wir so im Hang drin wohnen. Und wenn dann die Radi fläche noch großzügig ausgelegt 
ist, kann das gut sein.


----------



## Fireb0ng (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Bei meinem Q6600 hatte ich eine Wakü für 3,8 GHz aber beim aktuellen I5 2400 ist es übertrieben
Meine Temperaturen sind alle bombe.

Aber interesse besteht immer schon allein wegen der Bastelei


----------



## AeroX (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Sonstiges: Hatte bei meinem alten PC eine. Mir zu viel aufwand für das bisschen mehr Kühlung und silence  

Also einmal und nie wieder  Aber basteln hat spass gemacht


----------



## geist4711 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

ich hatte früher eine amd-athlon 1300mhz cpu die lief hier bei 1400mhz mit einer selbstgebauten wasserkühlung. war sehr leise hatte aber einen enormen platzverbrauch -da lag allerdings am lüfterlosen wärmetauscher aus eine alten klimaanlage 
abgesehen davon war es extrem leise da mein ganzer pc -offen auf einem brett unterm tisch aufgebaut- nur einen lüfter hatte -den vom netzteil und der war auchnoch runtergeregelt.

heute hab ich auf selber fläche hier 2 pc's stehen(meinen und den meiner freundin) beide luftgekühlt , ohne OC (wenn man ram-timings nicht dazu zählt) und es rauschelt vernehmbar unter dem tisch -aber immernoch leise genug das es beim tv musikhören etc nicht wirkjlich stört.

hätte ich damals nicht soo billig den wärmetauscher usw bekommen, wäre ich nicht auf wasserkühlung umgestiegen, womit ich sagen möchte, wenn ich mir die preise so anschaue was eine wk vom händler kostet, wird mir übel und ich bleibe bei luftkühlung und investiere das mehrgeld für wasserkühlung eher in eine bessere grafikkarte oder cpu anstatt in eine wk.

mfg
robert


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Nein
Interessieren tuts mich aber prinzipiell schon, nur die Anschaffungskosten sind äußerst abschreckend.


----------



## Wake (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x]Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht und noch nie eine in Betrieb

Hatte aber mal eine Asetek Vapochill, -25°C auf der CPU ftw 
Röhrte aber wie ein Kühlschrank und als mein erstes MB dank Blitzschlag flöten ging, wollte ich dem Ersatzboard die Sauerei (isolieren mit Paste unter der CPU wegen Kondenswasser, darum gibts auch Heizelemente an der Rückseite bzw. unter der CPU) nicht nochmals antun.


----------



## wolflux (22. Dezember 2012)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> [x] Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht
> 
> Ich möchte allerdings die Corsair H60 auf die 670 spannen. Unkompliziert und schnell über vier schwarze Kabelbinder, da es entsprechende Anleitungen dazu im Internet gibt. Der Asus DCII Kühler ist klasse, allerdings sind mir die 77°C in Crysis 2 zu hoch. Die CPU Temps sollten dann ausgehend von 67°C auch deutlich nach unten gehen.
> 
> Vor einer richtigen Wasserkühung schrecken mich nicht der Zusammenbau sondern die Kosten ab.



Ist eine gute Wahl,ich habe nur eine KLEINE ANTEC auf der GTX 670 u komme bei far cry 3 gut mit 53° (ausser die Schatten sind auf niedrig gestellt) ,zurecht ,allerdings ist sie bei mir geschraubt .Gruss


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nicht mehr.
Aber auch mit traditioneller Luftkühlung sind die Festplatten das Lauteste am Rechner.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Ist eine gute Wahl,ich habe nur eine KLEINE ANTEC auf der GTX 670 u komme bei far cry 3 gut mit 53° (ausser die Schatten sind auf niedrig gestellt) ,zurecht ,allerdings ist sie bei mir geschraubt .Gruss


 
Hast du die die Halterung für die antec 620 im Internet bestellt oder selber hergestellt? Weißt du vielleicht, wo ich so etwas für die neue H60 bestellen kann?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Nicht mehr.
> Aber auch mit traditioneller Luftkühlung sind die Festplatten das Lauteste am Rechner.


 Das hat sich auch bald erledigt, so wie die SSD Preose fallen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, im aktuellen System lohnst sich eine WaKü nicht. Im Neuen schon...


----------



## Gunzi (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn die H60 zählt


----------



## KillerCroc (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht


----------



## BikeRider (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Nein, habe es aber perspektivisch vor


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] _Sonstiges, siehe Kommentar

_Hatte ich in mehreren Kompinationen an meinem Spielerechner ausprobiert.
Mein OC`er 920 i7 danke es mir dank großer Fläche, dennoch war mir die Kiste einfach irgendwann zu groß und Klobbig.
Inzwischen betreibe ich lieber einengroßen Turmkühler mit langsameren Lüftern und übertakte auch nimmer so stark wie damals...


----------



## paradoxxis (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

also ich hab mir die antec kompacktwasserkühlung entscheiden und das für nur 60 €  was soll ich sagen ich bin äuserst überrascht ..einfach im einbau ohne probleme eigebaut angeworfen ..mein inte 2600k, auf 4 giga laufen und im stillstand und leichten betrieb temp zwischn 28-34 grad, im ausreizen grade mal 39 -42 grad ....also ich bin sehr überrascht, und das zeigt das nicht alles teuer sein muss um gut zu sein ....


----------



## Hardwell (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

nein, bin mit meiner luftkühlung total zufrieden


----------



## Infernal-jason (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich mache mir nur ne wakü wegen dem schönen aussehen ^^

Mein sythe mugen 2 ist einfach zu groß, da ist eine ek supremacy mit led viel ansehnlicher


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Dezember 2012)

Noch nicht, ist aber in Zukunft sicher eine Option. Das Student eleven lässt leider nicht genug finanziellen Spielraum.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

X Nein und ich habe es auch nicht vor.

Ein I7 3770 und eine 7950 kann man auch sehr leise mit Lukü kühlen und dabei bleibt alles kühl.
Wakü macht meiner Meinung nach erst bei Multi GPU Sinn, bei 2 oder 3 Karten und einer 2011 CPU macht Wakü Sinn.


----------



## Mr.Korky (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

wow das so viele das haben hätte ich net gedacht


----------



## PhilSe (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Geht's denn eig. ne Kompaktwasserkühlung wie ne z.B. Corsair Hydro H80 auf ne GraKa umzurüsten? Und wenn ja, wie gut funzt des...?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Funktioniert auf jeden Fall, ist aber etwas Bastelarbeit nötig. (Aber nur ganz wenig, du musst sie halt irgendwie befestigen, fertige Halter gibts keine. Teilweise sinds nur Kabelbinder.)
Die Ergebnisse sollen recht gut sein, kannst ja mal googeln.


----------



## pedi (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

nein, wasser und elektonik geht ja mal sowas von garnicht.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] siehe Kommentar

Grundsätzlich reicht mir meine Luftkühlung.
Ich hatte aber mal ne H50 KompaktWakü.
Gut gekühlt hat sie. Das könnt ich mir wieder vorstellen.
Ne richtige Wakü wär nichts für mich.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Geht's denn eig. ne Kompaktwasserkühlung wie ne z.B. Corsair Hydro H80 auf ne GraKa umzurüsten? Und wenn ja, wie gut funzt des...?


 


john201050 schrieb:


> Funktioniert auf jeden Fall, ist aber etwas Bastelarbeit nötig. (Aber nur ganz wenig, du musst sie halt irgendwie befestigen, fertige Halter gibts keine. Teilweise sinds nur Kabelbinder.)
> Die Ergebnisse sollen recht gut sein, kannst ja mal googeln.



Fertige Halterungen gibt es hier. Der Versand nach Deutschland ist auch kein Problem. 

Die Temperaturen sind natürlich bei einer passenden Halterung besser. In den folgenden beiden Artikeln werden beide Varianten u.a. auch in einem Video vorgestellt. Artikel 1, Artikel 2.

Was mir aber in den Beschreibungen fehlt ist die aktive Kühlung der anderen Bauteile auf der Grafikkarte. Mit dem Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter kannst du direkt unter der Grafikkarte einen oder zwei Lüfter montieren. Dann steht kräftigem OC eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege. Außerdem gelangt die Abwärme der Grafikkarte nicht in das Gehäuse und heizt andere Komponenten wie z.B. die CPU nicht noch weiter auf.

Leider klappt das nicht bei der 7950/7970, weil der Rahmen um die GPU höher ist als die GPU selbst und dadurch kein Kontakt möglich ist. Bei der 7950 hätte sich eine Corsair H60/Antec 620 so richtig gelohnt.


----------



## Bubu82 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Japp in einen Temjin tj 8 e und zwar 2500k + 570 gtx


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt's tatsächlich fertige Halterungen um die Antec/Corsair Konpakt Waküs auf Grakas zu montieren. (Und ich dachte, ich hab ne Marktlücke entdeckt.  )
Aber dann ist ja schon die Hälfte des "Bastelspaß" weg. 
(Naja egal, aber bevors Ärger gibt, stell weitere Fragen lieber im Kompakt-Wakü-Sammelthread, evtl. auch im normalen Wakü-Sammelthread, da ist deutlich mehr los)

Die Spawas und den Vram kannst du bei kleineren Karten passiv kühlen.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

da ich es mit dem übertakten nicht übertreibe, reicht mir luftkühlung vollkommen aus.

was mich von ner wasserkühlung abhält ist der extrem hohe preis


----------



## ct5010 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht. Ich bleibe bei meiner Passivkühlung mit einem HR-02 Macho auf einem i5-3450 @-0,15V Offset und einer HIS 7750 passiv


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht. Ich bleibe bei meiner Passivkühlung mit einem HR-02 Macho auf einem i5-3450 @-0,15V Offset und einer HIS 7750 passiv



Semipassiv bitte


----------



## derBoo (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich hatte mal eine auf meinem AMD Athlon XP 1800+... lang, lang ist es her... das basteln hat Spaß gemacht und damals gab es
diese Riesenauswahl einfach noch nicht. Da musste man teilweise schon echt lustig kreativ werden. Dank meiner damaligen 
Ausbildung hatte ich Zugang zu Dreh und Fräsmaschine... damit lies sich einiges machen... die Pumpe kam noch direkt aus nem
Aquarienladen... 

Heute... ich hab Nein angekreuzt. Erstens baue ich gern klein, also maximal auf mAtx Format und da is es schon schwierig alles 
unterzubringen (der Tj08e reizt mich aber schon irgendwie) und dann ist es dank der modernen Luftkühler fast gar nicht mehr
nötig, auf Wasser zu setzen... kühl und leise bekommt man beim 24/7 OC auch mit Luft hin... und last, but not least... die Preise
für eine gute WaKü... hui... dafür kann ich ja nen kompletten Rechner bauen...


----------



## loltheripper (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Fertige Halterungen gibt es hier. Der Versand nach Deutschland ist auch kein Problem.
> 
> Die Temperaturen sind natürlich bei einer passenden Halterung besser. In den folgenden beiden Artikeln werden beide Varianten u.a. auch in einem Video vorgestellt. Artikel 1, Artikel 2.
> 
> ...


 Weiss nicht wie dick der Boden von den Kompaktkühlungen ist sonsten könnte man es so wie ich (mit normalem Kühler) machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic
Ja, ich nutze eine WaKü für meine beiden 6970er und den I7.  Und ich bin der Meinung man sollte noch einen Punkt für Kompaktkühlungen erstellen, da sie fast nichts mit einer normalen WaKü zu tun haben.


----------



## Niza (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x]Sonstiges Siehe Kommentar

Ich nutze sie nicht.

Interesse hätte ich wohl etwas.
Also ich habe einfach kein Geld für eine Wasserkühlung .
Und noch zusätlich Angst vor eine Undichtigkeit und dadurch resultierende Hardware schäden.

Ich habe selber momentan eine Silent Luftkühlung bei mir im PC.
Die so leise ist das man sie fast nicht mehr raushört.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

In absehbarer Zeit erstmal nicht, aber testen würde ich das mal gerne. Bloß sehe ich auch durch Pumpengeräusche noch keine erheblichen Vorteile im Silentbereich und dazu kommen die ganzen Lüfter. Trotzdem interessantes Thema und die WaKü's der Com fetzen auch.


----------



## orca113 (25. Dezember 2012)

Meine CPU ist Wassergekühlt.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] Sonstiges

Hatte mal eine in meinem damaligen C2Q-Sys, weil die OC-Wärme von CPU und GPUs nicht anders abzuführen war . Jetzt genügt aber ne gut durchdachte Luftkühlung, weil das System @Stock läuft.


----------



## Loll (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Nein, habe es aber perspektivisch vor

Irgendwann möchte ich meinem i5 3570K sowas gönnen 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## alexq (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich nutze keine Wasserkuehlung, da mir die Anschaffungskosten zu hoch sind.


----------



## lunar19 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] In Planung. Hoffentlich bald


----------



## Jooschka (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] _Nein, habe es aber perspektivisch vor

_Naja, bessre wäre die Antwort gewesen: Nein, interessiert mich aber, ma schaun ob ichs auch benutzen werde ^^ 

Ich finde Kühlungsmethoden immer interessant, genauso wie andersrum Heizmethoden.
Wärme ist nunmal die am weitesten verbreitete Energieform und dementsprechend ist alles rund um das Thema interessant!


----------



## LSSJBroly (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[X] Sonstiges
Auf der CPU sitzt 'ne Corsair H60 ->alles andere ist allerdings LuKü.


----------



## DaEda (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nur eine H70 für den I7 3770K @Stock


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. Dezember 2012)

heut zu weihnachten ne wakü bekommen


----------



## wolflux (25. Dezember 2012)

@Lios Nudin,   Sorry das ich erst jetzt Antworte, ich habe die Halterung aus Kühlerresten gebaut.Es war einfach nur Zufall das sie gepasst hat.Im Prinzip brauch man nur 8 Gummi- oder Silicon-Unterlegscheiben und 4 passende Gewindestäbe/Schrauben mit 12 kleinen Muttern.Zu letzt 2 Bannanenförmige Metallarme die ,die Seitenzähne vom Kühlkörper herunter drücken.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht


----------



## Knäcke (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Jap. Seit diesem Jahr in Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden. Auch macht das Basteln soviel Spaß.


----------



## Jackjan (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich habe meine treue Luftkühlung, die jetzt schon sehr lang arbeitet 
Auch ein Grund, warum keine Wasserkühlung: Wenn man alle Lüfter richtig auf Maximum stellt, ist es zwar laut, man fühlt sich aber genial


----------



## wolflux (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Fertige Halterungen gibt es hier. Der Versand nach Deutschland ist auch kein Problem.
> 
> Die Temperaturen sind natürlich bei einer passenden Halterung besser. In den folgenden beiden Artikeln werden beide Varianten u.a. auch in einem Video vorgestellt. Artikel 1, Artikel 2.
> 
> ...


 Danke für die Hinweise,ja das stimmt der Anpressdruck ist nicht unwesentlich eine Verschraubung ist auf jedenfalls besser. Die Kühlung der Spannungswandler und Speicher ist schon mehr Aufwand .Das Problem ist die  Halterung da sind Kabelbinder perfekt geeignet für.Wenn die GPU tiefer sitzt als der Rahmen kann man so von Hörensagen ein Messing oder Kupferplätchen 2-3 mm. dazwischen legen soll angeblich nur um 3-4Grad differenzieren.Edit:Auf dem Video sieht man keine Federn die,die Spannung bei der Verschraubung vorweg nehmen ,ist finde ich sehr wichtig damit die Platine keinen Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Placebo (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Sonstiges
Habe ich nicht, werde ich mir vorerst auch nicht kaufen - interessiert mich aber trotzdem


----------



## shorty71 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich hatte vier Jahre lang ne Wakü in meinen Rechnern, aber das Schlauch-Gefriemel, Wasser rein, Wasser raus und jedes mal nen neuen Kühler für die Graka kaufen - Ne, keinen Bock mehr drauf.
Bis auf die nicht mehr so hohen Taktraten, habe ich nun die selbe Lautstärke wie mit Wakü und das alles kostengünstiger.
Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## FraSiWa (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Würde mich zwar durchaus reizen, aber zum einen ist es mir zu teuer, und zum anderen hätte ich wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit das ungute Gefühl, die Kühlung könnte auslaufen. Und gerade bei günstigeren Kühlungen wäre dieses Gefühl umso größer. Also wohl eher nicht.


----------



## freakyd84 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ja! erste Wakü und es tropft bis umfallen und die Graka raucht und nichts läuft wie geplant obwohl alles über Wakü durchgelesen und mitverfolgt -.- Bin grad nicht zuhause um es näher prüfen zukönnen aber bis jetzt bereue ich es


----------



## DerBratmaxe (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



freakyd84 schrieb:


> Ja! erste Wakü und es tropft bis umfallen und die Graka raucht und nichts läuft wie geplant obwohl alles über Wakü durchgelesen und mitverfolgt -.- Bin grad nicht zuhause um es näher prüfen zukönnen aber bis jetzt bereue ich es


 
SB 2600K@*Corsair H100*


----------



## Murdoch (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



freakyd84 schrieb:


> Ja! erste Wakü und es tropft bis umfallen und die Graka raucht und nichts läuft wie geplant obwohl alles über Wakü durchgelesen und mitverfolgt -.- Bin grad nicht zuhause um es näher prüfen zukönnen aber bis jetzt bereue ich es


 
Einer der Gründe warum ich keine habe. 
Reizen tut es mich aber dennoch. 
Nur stört mich auch noch, dass es nicht wartungsfrei ist.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Bin erstaunt über die >50% für die ersten beiden Antwortoptionen.

Doppelt schade, dass das WaKü-Thema in der printet sehr kurz kommt, nur gelegentlich gibt es einmal einen ausführlichen Artikel.

Wahrscheinlich geht die Ansicht in der Redaktion Richtung "eh nur ´ne absolute Randgruppe, das interessiert fast niemand".


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (29. Dezember 2012)

Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich geht die Ansicht in der Redaktion Richtung "eh nur ´ne absolute Randgruppe, das interessiert fast niemand".



Stimmt doch auch 
Nur dass genau diese Randgruppe im "extreme" Forum aktiv ist.
Und dann auch noch die aktiveren mit WaKü abstimmen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, interessiert mich auch nicht


----------



## Mondikai (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Tjo ich hatte eine Wakü, aber das es mir meine Gigabyte HD7870 keinen Fullcoverkühler gibt, habe ich mich entschlossen, das ganze System auf Luftkühlung umzubauen.
Jetzt habe ich einen AquaEro 4, einen 240 Radi, einen 360/420 Radi und eine AquaStream übrig...naja demnächst mal in Ebay legen.


----------



## constantin_zero (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

An sich würde es mich reizen, mal einen Rechner komplett auf WaKü umzubauen, aber weder hab ich momentan die Zeit noch das Geld dazu


----------



## JackOnell (1. Januar 2013)

Ich zähle die H100 mal dazu


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ja die Antec H2O 620 auch. Will aber irgendwann wieder richt Wassersportler werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

werde innerhalb des nächsten vierteljahres wohl umsteigen. 
einmal ein alphacool cool answer kit, dass bei bedarf ergänzt wird


----------



## DjTomCat (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich werde meine Wakü nie wieder hergeben wollen. Mein System war vorher echt laut. Das einzige was ich jetzt noch höre sind die Festplatten, wenn sie am arbeiten sind.


----------



## GrannyStylez (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> [x] Ja
> 
> 
> Es ist einfach alles so schön leise (von den besseren Temps mal ganz zu schweigen) und das lauteste am Rechner ist plötzlich nur noch die HDD.


 
Zeit für nen HDD freien Rechner


----------



## loltheripper (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



freakyd84 schrieb:


> Ja! erste Wakü und es tropft bis umfallen und  die Graka raucht und nichts läuft wie geplant obwohl alles über Wakü  durchgelesen und mitverfolgt -.- Bin grad nicht zuhause um es näher  prüfen zukönnen aber bis jetzt bereue ich es


 Meine erste WaKü...
Hab  mich nicht wirklich tief mir dem Thema befasst einfach beim  zusammenstellen hier im Forum helfen lassen, bestellt, zusammen gebaut  und bei problemen Google oder das Forum gefragt. Nix ist undicht, alles  ist Kühl und es ist ein schöner Anblick mit einem Phobya Nova 1080 auf  dem Schreibtisch!



freakyd84 schrieb:


> ...*Graka*...





DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> SB 2600K@*Corsair H100*


----------



## Bierfassl (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Habe im Moment keine Wasserkühlung, interessieren tut mich das Thema jedoch schon lange. Würde mir auch gerne mal eine zulegen jedoch habe ich mich an das ganze noch nicht so ran getraut. Wasser und Strom eben.


----------



## valandil (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn ein Grafikkarten-Upgrade dieses Jahr ansteht, spekuliere ich wieder mit einer WaKü. Dank SSD statt HDD käme ich meinem Ziel einen sehr sehr leisen PC zu haben sehr nahe, jedoch bereitet mir der Transport des PCs dann noch Kopfzerbrechen


----------



## almfeg (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

hat mich nie sonderlich interessiert, hätte auch viel zuviel schiss was falsch zu machen :>


----------



## christian499852 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Hab jetzt schon jahre lang eine wasserkühlung und bin top zufriden und allen die angst haben sich eine einzubauen würd ich sagen traut euch Wasser im PC (Teil 1/2) - PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

In meinem aktuellen PC arbeitet eine Corsair H70 zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.


----------



## violinista7000 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Sonstiges, siehe Kommentar

Wenn eine Corsair H100 als echte WaKü zählt, ja


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

[x] Sonstiges, siehe Kommentar

Ich habe einen externe die ich je nach bedarf auf jedes meiner syss setzten kann


----------



## Vicblau (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

alte schule...  wasser im rechner = nogo


----------



## Murdoch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*



Vicblau schrieb:


> alte schule...  wasser im rechner = nogo


 
Na wenns danach geht. Meinen ersten Rechner habe ich mit Eiswürfeln gekühlt. 
Und er hats überlebt.


----------



## christian499852 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Kühlschrank Tiefkühlfach mit  glysantin oder im Öl baden


----------



## painleZ (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

schon sehr viel von wasserkühlung gehört , nur noch NIE verbaut und werde ich auch denke ich mal nicht, dafür ist mir der aufwand zu groß, und lass ma was undicht sein


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Da ich nicht übertakte ist Wasserkühlung für mich fast überflüssig.
CPUs kriegt man mit Luft schon verdammt gut & leise gekühlt nur bei den Grafikkarten ist es noch schwieriger;
aber wenn NV den "Trend" so weitermacht sehe ich da bald auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## firestorm (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Ja,mein Core i3570K wird von einer H70 Corsair bestens gekühlt


----------



## butter_milch (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Bei mir es ist zwar auch nur ein süßer H100, aber er überzeugt auf ganzer Länge. Der Fakt, dass der Kühlblock mehr oder weniger Teil des Gehäuses wird, und ich im PC jetzt schlicht Platz für meine Hände habe (mit einem IFX-14 hat man den nämlich nicht), ist der Aufpreis allemal wert.


----------



## Perry (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nutzt ihr eine Wasserkühlung?*

Habe seid vielen Jahren immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt, es dann aber doch nie final in Angriff genommen.


----------

